# Tour Stage 3: 197k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

BAM! A true sprint finish! It is so refreshing seeing a sprint end without riders on the pavement, arms flailing and complaining. Cavendish found a familiar position behind Greipel, only this time they had different jerseys. And like old times, he came around without issues. Now the question: how many will Cav attempt before bowing out for London? 

Out to the sea we go! Riding through Northern France, the route takes them almost straight West to teh Atlantic. Not so sure, but there could be some cod winds up there, especially as they get near the coast.

The route is pretty flat for the first half. Ninety0five kilometers int, and right after the feed zone, the road starts to get bumpy. If it weren't so early in the tour I would think a break could survive this. If the group sticks together, things will get punchy near the end. We saw Wiggins actually "sprint" to win a stage like this earlier this year. I don't see him doing it again, though. I hope Evans doesn't push it like he did Stage 1. One has to wonder if efforts like that do burn matches...

I think Chavanel makes a go. If Sagan is smart he will be watching for that move. If he is ble to stick with him, he could make it two stages. Pretty good for his first tour...

Who do you guys see taking this stage? Goss? Hagen Daaz? Other?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I predict carnage. This kind of punchy racing is going to put the majority of the field into the red zone, resulting in risks and crashes. Lord hope it doesn't rain. 

Early break, RS tempo'ing till about that cat 3 at 100 miles, then hell breaks loose with every Tour stage win dreamer in the field having a go at it. Carnage results. Time gaps (albeit small ones) at the finish. 

Small group sprint. Morkov, Moncoutie, Kroon, Rojas Gil, somebody like that.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Cav leaves the TDF after stage 9, which would be the first rest day. As for my other prediction, I think you've got to like a Sagan v. Boss Hog sprint scenario again assuming the break is reeled in. My ideal scenario, though, would be a Vino attack with a couple k left. I can dream, right?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Chavanel.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Chavanel for this one. Tries to kick Fabian out of the Malliot Jaune.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Cod winds, indeed


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm pulling for a Boss Hog result


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Sagan will be toasted from the tough sprints plus he needs to contest the intermediate. I noticed that he got bumped around by everybody in today's final, including Goss and Cav. Cancellera will not lose any time unless he punctures or crashes or something. The win will come from this group Rojas, Valverde or Mollema. 

It will be interesting to see how the new lighter Cav does on this finish. It's 700m at 7.4km but they hit the bottom at 65kph and really need to sprint for about 350m


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Sagan, Gilbert, Boss-Hog, Chavanel... one of those! 

Hell, I'm going with Sagan, I want to see his next salute!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think the climbs will be enough to stop the bunch
Lotto delivers Griepel


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I think the climb will be enough to shake the likes of Cav and Greipel. But a reduced group will come together on the descent. Goss has a very good shot at this one.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Chavanel


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Cancellara goes hard. Doesn't bother looking behind this time.


EDIT: fnar fnar :blush2:


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the carnage idea. This is a very aggressive tour so far.
My heart is with RSNT so I would like to see Monfort or Jens succeed in a break, Jens has taken off on similar stages.
That would make everyone else give chase and give RSNT some relief, especially if Monfort got 4 or 5 minutes on the peleton. 
More likely they will just ride it out though unless someone else threatens yellow.
My head? Too many scenarios. There are a dozen guys who could make a break near the end. 
It's a box of chocolates. 

If there is any sort of a sprint Sagan will be there and unless the big sprinters are not going to bang him around like a pinball in stage 2 he will have a chance. He could also run with Chavanel or any of those guys who make a break 10k or closer out.
Greipel is a good bet.
Chavanel may want the first France stage pretty bad though.
It was great to see Big George mother-henning Evans and putting some pain into the peleton yesterday. Dude still has a motor. I wonder if they will try to get him a stage????


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sagan. All the way. And I hope he rides a wheelie through the finish line!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think the group will make it through those bumps.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Did I hear right earlier something about someone's bike getting run over by the commissaires car?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Sagan, Gilbert, Boss-Hog, Chavanel... one of those!
> 
> Hell, I'm going with Sagan, I want to see his next salute!


Hi Dan. Check your PMs.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Peter who?? I didn't expect Cav to go for that intermediate sprint but given he had time to scold others whilst winning I'm guessing that weight loss hasn't hit his top end all that much


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Cavendish is a beast. The Usain Bolt of cycling.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

MattSoutherden said:


> Cancellara goes hard. Doesn't bother looking behind this time.


My thoughts... only that the peloton will not allow the Maillot Jaune to go at it.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

A lot of crashes. Must hurt to land on barbed wire fence.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

The Eurosport guys were debating why EuropeCar and MoviStar aren't that popular in the peloton...


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Creakyknees said:


> I predict carnage. This kind of punchy racing is going to put the majority of the field into the red zone, resulting in risks and crashes. Lord hope it doesn't rain.


Well looks like you were correct. Lot's of Carnage so far and it isn't over yet. 

Evan's is looking great!!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Basso doing work, that answers that.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan is a BEAST!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tazzmacd said:


> Well looks like you were correct. Lot's of Carnage so far and it isn't over yet.
> 
> Evan's is looking great!!


Crashing right before the line...one rider even taking the motobike exit before the line as there was no room/time to hold to the finish course.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Now, he made 100%, so the naysayers can't blame nothing on him


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Dang chaos at arrival...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's official. I just saw the ugliest victory salute that I've ever seen.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

he is practicing some variations, eventually will find a good one, and then you'll see it very often for sure


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Speaking of official, Peter Sagan is officially a very bad man. Maybe he can't (yet) win a drag race from Cav, but he can sure do things Cav can't do. 

Something tells me he's going to have plenty of chances to work on that victory salute.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I liked his celebration today. Much better than stage 1.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Fabian on the post race interview : "Against Peter today it was just impossible"

Question to Peter : Today it was easy for you right ? Answer : "No, no victory is easy, today there were many crashes and we go day after day, the goal is to win some stages and get to Paris in Green"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looking forward to watching the last 30 minutes of this stage when i get home...


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Great camera angle*

on that corner when Sagan put the power move on from behind. Great racer.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> It's official. I just saw the ugliest victory salute that I've ever seen.


This.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Sagan is a very different rider to Cav (although I think they both as youngsters turned up with more swag than a Barclays banker). 

At the intermediate sprint Cav was incredible. Yesterday he lacked top end speed I thought, today he had enough time to do a Sagan celebration. Sagan didn't seem to bring anything to that sprint.

Then at the finishing line, Sagan was unreal. I really thought this would suit Boassen-Hagen but Sagan has something in between Cav's sprinting and the power of someone like Spartacus and there's no one who can live with that. 

So - Cav still for the bunch sprints but Sagan for that jump off the front of a tired peloton that nobody can follow...interested to see what happens next year when presumably both will be after green.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

That Sagan kid is getting up my nose with his silly finish line antics. He should have respect for the race and the other racers. This isn't his 13th birthday party.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

I was hoping for Chavanel to at least get the stage win and thought that Sagan would not be that fresh. Jeez, Sagan looked so strong at the end.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

that was awesome.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it's time for the tour to re-think bringing back time bonuses and modify the 3K rule. Looked like a lot of riders used that crash to kind of dog it to the finish. If you don't want to race for the stage win and just get the same time as the group, fine. But that should be a calculated risk and not a reward. This wasn't a sprint stage, certainly looked like a few riders could've avoided the pile but instead un-clipped and stopped. JMHO!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

roddjbrown said:


> So - Cav still for the bunch sprints but Sagan for that jump off the front of a tired peloton that nobody can follow...interested to see what happens next year when presumably both will be after green.


Seems like Sagan is near elite (but not quite) on bunch sprints and can't be touched on hilly finishes. He's gonna wear green many times in his career. Because while Cav/Goss/etc. will be getting more points on bunch sprints, they'll be getting 0 points on hilly finishes. Sagan will be getting a few points on bunch sprints and massive points on hilly finishes.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

coop said:


> I think it's time for the tour to re-think bringing back time bonuses and modify the 3K rule. Looked like a lot of riders used that crash to kind of dog it to the finish. If you don't want to race for the stage win and just get the same time as the group, fine. But that should be a calculated risk and not a reward. This wasn't a sprint stage, certainly looked like a few riders could've avoided the pile but instead un-clipped and stopped. JMHO!


Disagree. It would have been much more dangerous if everyone kept trying after the crash, with a few more people involved.

The rule as it is now served it's purpose, it protected the riders.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> That Sagan kid is getting up my nose with his silly finish line antics. He should have respect for the race and the other racers. This isn't his 13th birthday party.


 He's a little cocky, but so was Cav a few years ago. It takes confidence to win the way he does. Sometimes he may be a little too much in his celebrations, but in his interviews he comes across with more humility. That's the difference between him and young Cav.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I like his salutes, he makes it fun and gets creative... no disrespect, it just adds to his win... people wonder what he's going to do next. 100 times better than Contador always doing his damn fingerbang and better than doing the same salutes as everyone else. Roadies are such traditionalists...


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

KenS said:


> I was hoping for Chavanel to at least get the stage win and thought that Sagan would not be that fresh. Jeez, Sagan looked so strong at the end.


Chavanel is quickly becoming one of my favorite riders. He always leaves it out on the road. Straight up bad ass.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

gusmahler said:


> Disagree. It would have been much more dangerous if everyone kept trying after the crash, with a few more people involved.
> 
> The rule as it is now served it's purpose, it protected the riders.


Then we'll have to disagree. It serves it's purpose in a flatter sprint finish, but that finishing climb was going to create time gaps. If you're a GC rider (Wiggans, Menchov), you have no business riding 50 riders back for that reason alone. Evans, Sanchez, Nibali, Hesjedal,, Gesink, even Schleck all made it to the front and and missed the crash. So those who rode smart get screwed, while those who did not, get rewarded.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Awful, awful day for Garmin.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are good at reading people, to me it doesn't look at all like Sagan is being a braggart. He's having fun! It's refreshing to see somebody at that level that hasn't been spoiled by success. On the other hand, Cav has all the talent in the world, but I never liked the dude because of his antics, the kind of crap that he did right after today's intermediate sprint.

Ftr...I liked the chicken dance :thumbsup:


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I was wrong. Looks like I better get used to Sagan winning races.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

To all the whiners about Sagan's celebrations... Get the hell over yourselves, dude won back to back stages in the TDF, he can do whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

They weren't back to back.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> They weren't back to back.


Sorry, not back to back, havent been following super closely yet.

Heres a good tweet to sum up my feelings:
@velocentric-So much venom being directed at Sagan. You people remember what being 22 and beating the Worlds best felt like, right? No? Then shut up.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> That Sagan kid is getting up my nose with his silly finish line antics. He should have respect for the race and the other racers. This isn't his 13th birthday party.


GET OFF MY LAWN!!!

Sheesh. :cryin:


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Next he should do a willie through the finish line... 

I agree, dude can do what he wants.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

So what, Sagan beat a couple of nobody's in some provencial race in France. Wait until he goes against some real competition! Oh wait, that's what everybody was saying in California and Switzerland! Kid has skills! He's even got Joe Papp's panties in a wad over on the cycling news forums. Because some people actually give a rats azz about his opinions!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I get the neutralization of GC times in the last couple of k's in a flat stage but I didn't think that they did that when the riders were strung out up a climb. A couple of guys lost some time the other day just because they were strung out on the way up the climb. Would everyone have gotten the same time today if their hadn't been a crash? It does seem a bit unfair that Evans, who had astutely ridden at the front and missed all of the crashes, got the same time as Wiggins who came in almost a minute later I believe. 

Some people lost stupid amounts of time to crashes today.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> They weren't back to back.


He can do what he wants anyway. That kid is strong. Edvald says so, and he should know.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

From what I understand Sagan and a friend tried to come up with some funny victory salutes before the Tour. I like it. Better than Contador lame finger bang salute.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> From what I understand Sagan and a friend tried to come up with some funny victory salutes before the Tour. I like it. Better than Contador lame finger bang salute.


+1

This isn't golfing, you got that Vaughters?  Why should winners just do the same old boring salutes? I think funny creative salutes do more good for the sport than banning radios. He's not disrespecting anyone and shows pro cyclists do enjoy themselves, you got that Schleck? I have been a fan of him for a while, I like him even more for his unique celebrations.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I said it before and I will say it again. Today was awesome. Downright awesome.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, I get the neutralization of GC times in the last couple of k's in a flat stage but I didn't think that they did that when the riders were strung out up a climb. A couple of guys lost some time the other day just because they were strung out on the way up the climb. Would everyone have gotten the same time today if their hadn't been a crash? It does seem a bit unfair that Evans, who had astutely ridden at the front and missed all of the crashes, got the same time as Wiggins who came in almost a minute later I believe.
> 
> Some people lost stupid amounts of time to crashes today.


That's been my point all along. On a flat stage with no incidents, everybody will finish with the group and be rewarded with the same time. On this stage if there had been no crash, there surely would have been time gaps and they would have been applied. Wiggins was completely out of position, he would have lost 10-15 seconds easily at the finish. It's a bad rule that needs to be re-visited.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

The powers that be judge who finishes with the group very liberally. Had there been no accident, I doubt Wiggins would have been out of the group.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

coop said:


> That's been my point all along. On a flat stage with no incidents, everybody will finish with the group and be rewarded with the same time. On this stage if there had been no crash, there surely would have been time gaps and they would have been applied. Wiggins was completely out of position, he would have lost 10-15 seconds easily at the finish. It's a bad rule that needs to be re-visited.


didnt they have a few issue slike this last year? conti crashed (spectator), chased back on, but then there was another crash or something. all the guys in THAT crash got the same time as the first finishers but because contis crash was outside of 5k he lost time? its all fuzzy right now.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Details on the Garmin disaster?

On Eurosport at about 10k to the finish the race control had Valverde showing as behind the main group, but since you could see him on the video feed sitting four or five riders back from the front the speculation was that it was really VdV off the back. Never caught the wrap up to hear if that was true, but see references to Garmin having a bad day. 

Incredible ride by Sagan. Funny, but he appears to be a soft spoken introvert off the bike, but on the bike it's another story.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

foto said:


> I said it before and I will say it again. Today was awesome. Downright awesome.


Quoted for truth! 

I didn't get to watch the stage, only highlights and will be patiently awaiting the replay at 8 p.m. EST. Who was the rider that ended up in a fence? I saw a slice of that...reminded me so much of Hoogerland from last year


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

OnTheRivet said:


> From what I understand Sagan and a friend tried to come up with some funny victory salutes before the Tour. I like it. Better than Contador lame finger bang salute.


He's working his way through: "Golden Tree" by Martin Brooks on Vimeo

Then he will start over with no handed wheelies...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

coop said:


> This wasn't a sprint stage, certainly looked like a few riders could've avoided the pile but instead un-clipped and stopped. JMHO!


Instead you'd rather have them all swerving into each other trying to avoid it and causing a larger pile up?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought it was strange that Tommy Danielson lost over 9 minutes on this stage. It doesn't make sense for a top ten Tour finisher and GC contender to lose 9 minutes on a stage like this one, even with the crashes. 

Apparently he rode the last part of the race with one hand on the bars and a dislocated shoulder.

Rough day for Garmin: Danielson separates shoulder, Vande Velde loses time, Farrar hits deck twice


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> I thought it was strange that Tommy Danielson lost over 9 minutes on this stage. It doesn't make sense for a top ten Tour finisher and GC contender to lose 9 minutes on a stage like this one, even with the crashes.
> 
> Apparently he rode the last part of the race with one hand on the bars and a dislocated shoulder.
> 
> Rough day for Garmin: Danielson separates shoulder, Vande Velde loses time, Farrar hits deck twice


that's gotta suck.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Sylint said:


> Instead you'd rather have them all swerving into each other trying to avoid it and causing a larger pile up?


 Don't see how that could've happened. All you have to do is watch the video of the ending. Most everybody was able to swerve to the right to avoid the crash. The 2 Sky riders, Wiggins and Rogers, approach the crash from behind. Rogers looks like he trying to go to the right with everyone else, Wiggins goes left and un-clips. They were pretty much the only riders to do that. Yet Wiggins amateur move nets him same time as all the other GC riders who were actually racing to the finish.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

L_Johnny said:


> Next he should do a willie through the finish line...


Wet or one-eyed?


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*I like Sagan's "finishing touches"*

Amazing finish, the guy's a man of faith and dance history, with the sign of the cross; and the running man (chicken dance variation), reminiscent of late 80's disco days.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

as far as early stages go, this was pretty good to watch. but at work i think they have some algorythm, cuz roadbikereview forums was unavailable, even tho i could get roadbikereviews.

hopefully they don't block the top-secret live feed i have figured out.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

erj549 said:


> Boss Hog


first time iv heard that one......Ill never refer to him as anything else ever again


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

LWP said:


> Wet or one-eyed?


Arr, matey.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

The funny thing was that Sagan said his "running" at the stage finish was a reference to "Forest Gump". He didn't put it well in English, but his teammate was thinking of Forest's young girlfriend yelling "RUN FOREST RUN" when he is being chased by bullies.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

L_Johnny said:


> Next he should do a willie through the finish line...
> 
> I agree, dude can do what he wants.


I think we see a wheelie before the TDF is over. Fo' sho.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Best part of yesterday's stage apart from 'Forest Gump'?

Cav taking the bunch sprint at the inter over KVH. Van Hummel went past with a lead-out man a few hundred yards from the line and chopped across Cav causing him to wobble and slow. Then Sagan also went past. Cav took off at that point, and with KVH whirling like a mad man, he just glided past like he was rolling through and off.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

The intermediate sprint was amazing. I didn't see it live and people were just talking about how Cav was lecturing the other guy.

The amazing part was that Van Hummel and Sagan were sprinting as fast as they could and Cav passed them like it was nothing.


----------

